# "instant" read thermometer



## gritter99 (Oct 9, 2013)

i've narrowed my search down to two models

The ES432 Ultra-Fast Water Resistant Pen Shape Stem Thermometer

or the thermoworks

RT600C Super-fast Water-resistant Digital Pocket Thermometer

does anybody have any experience with either? Reviews on amazon are about the same wondering if anybody here has any opinion on either?


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Oct 9, 2013)

Thermapen is the way I went...very accurate, durable...they occasionally offer open box sales....


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a Therma Pen....bought it when they do a twice a year sale.  Love it!

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a couple of CDN instant reads that are very accurate but a little slow, 6-10 second response time and a Thermapen that has a 3 second response time. I like the response time of the Thermapen but it is big and hard to open. I still find myself grabbing my favorite CDN just because of it's ease of use. I can usually wait that extra 4 or 5 seconds!


----------



## gritter99 (Oct 10, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I have a Therma Pen....bought it when they do a twice a year sale.  Love it!
> 
> Kat


i emailed them to get on their list, i'll have to try and grab one when on sale. for now i may go the CDN route as advised by S2k


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd go with the RT600C based on the quality of the Thermapen. Gotta figure they're made by the same company so odds are it's a quality product.


----------



## casmurf (Oct 10, 2013)

Check out the EXTECH 39272. I have been having mine for a few years now and at Half the cost of Therma pen.

Works Great.

Jerry S.


----------

